# Hello from West Yorkshire



## Bobbyd (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone.

I'm finally decided to upgrade my home machine to something half decent, so I'm looking forward to learning from the extensive shared wisdom on these pages.

Cheers!

Bob


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bobbyd said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm finally decided to upgrade my home machine to something half decent, so I'm looking forward to learning from the extensive shared wisdom on these pages.
> 
> ...


Welcome,

Have you shortlisted any yet?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Bob, and welcome









Sounds exciting!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Bobbyd said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm finally decided to upgrade my home machine to something half decent, so I'm looking forward to learning from the extensive shared wisdom on these pages.
> 
> ...


If you're anywhere near Leeds, there are quite a few good cafes there where you can drink tasty coffee and acquire knowledge/wisdom. In particular the North Star Coffee Shop and General Store

https://www.facebook.com/northstarcoffeeshop/


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Bob welcome mate


----------



## lammas10 (Sep 14, 2017)

looking to buy my first bean to cup machine


----------

